# winter tyres



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what the laws are regarding putting winter tyres? We live in Umbria.....someone said we need them (it is a new law) and someone else said we don't...just snow chains.

We are residents not tourists.

Thanks


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

if you carry a set of snow chains in the boot you are coverd by the law , well that's how it is in abruzzo , if you get a lot of snow and slippery roads I would say , whatever the law says fit snow tyes they may save your live one day


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello
I live in Milano and this will be my first winter with a car. Do I need to change to winter tired or all season tired with a couple of chains in the trunk will save me from getting a multa. 
Thank you


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Look at the road signs. Do you see the requirement for snow tires or chains?

All season tires aren't good enough.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello Nick
Thanks for your reply. The trout his that I really did not look. But sure then I will have to pay for a set of winter tires that will spare me the hassle of dealing with the multas


----------



## neepheid (Nov 5, 2013)

As I understand it, a pair of snow chains in the boot complies with the law. Whether that is a wise way to travel on snowy mountain roads is another matter altogether. 

I wonder how many sets of snow chains are ever put on the tyres? Very few is my guess.

Personally I carry snow chains in the boot, just to comply with the law, but I never travel if there is snow or any prospect of snow. If I had to drive on snowy roads, I would definitely fit winter tyres.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

neepheid said:


> As I understand it, a pair of snow chains in the boot complies with the law. Whether that is a wise way to travel on snowy mountain roads is another matter altogether.
> 
> I wonder how many sets of snow chains are ever put on the tyres? Very few is my guess.
> 
> Personally I carry snow chains in the boot, just to comply with the law, but I never travel if there is snow or any prospect of snow. If I had to drive on snowy roads, I would definitely fit winter tyres.


I totally agree with every thing nyou say I live on a mountane and often drive on snow with sheer drops , the law is a ass I allways fit winter tyes for my safety not the law


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

jacky mclean said:


> Can someone please tell me what the laws are regarding putting winter tyres? We live in Umbria.....someone said we need them (it is a new law) and someone else said we don't...just snow chains.
> 
> We are residents not tourists.
> 
> Thanks


As far as I understand it, snow chains are a requirement nationwide but winter tyres are a local rule e.g. while in San Donato in lombardia we needed snow chains (ridiculous in an urban area) but not winter tyres vs Ballabio in Lombardia we needed both! Most people we knew did both as it wasn't very clear what was needed from region to region.

Places like Norauto usually have a deal for the changeover, its worth looking out for this.

In our 7 years in Italy we only used snow chains once.


----------

